# Real world weight



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

for a Corum frame and fork in 54 cm (or thereabouts.). Looking at a new bike and want to stay with steel. Titano looked good, but I just love the feel of steel. 

Any weights from owners would be great for comparison purposes.


----------

